# Anni '90



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2014)

Niente, volevo aprire uno spazio dedicato ai ricordi degli anni '90.
Canzoni, mode, tormentoni (es. "comunque vada, sarà un successo"), film, spettacoli, pezzi di diario del liceo, foto, dediche... tutto è concesso in questo "canale tematico", dove potete davvero sbizzarrirvi senza limiti e ricordare quanto vi pare gli anni per me indimenticabili dell'adolescenza .
scatenatevi! :singleeye:

ari


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2014)

*cominciamo con una canzone*

Colonna sonora delle mie prime volte in discoteca... :mexican:

[video=youtube;UvjLgjtJKsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvjLgjtJKsc[/video]


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2014)

*Smile - Vitamin C*

[video=youtube;nyy7lG6Me2s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyy7lG6Me2s[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gf_OsStVpzs]http://youtu.be/gf_OsStVpzs[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qeMFqkcPYcg]http://youtu.be/qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ICnlyNUt_0o]http://youtu.be/ICnlyNUt_0o[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;iUiTQvT0W_0]http://youtu.be/iUiTQvT0W_0[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZWmrfgj0MZI]http://youtu.be/ZWmrfgj0MZI[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;12VUjgYMm1U]http://youtu.be/12VUjgYMm1U[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fregObNcHC8]http://youtu.be/fregObNcHC8[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;TxcDTUMLQJI]http://youtu.be/TxcDTUMLQJI[/video]


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

*sting - if i ever lose my faith in you*

[video=youtube;7km4EHgkQiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7km4EHgkQiw[/video]


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Colonna sonora delle mie prime volte in discoteca... :mexican:
> 
> [video=youtube;UvjLgjtJKsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvjLgjtJKsc[/video]


UUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH!!!
Questa è stupidissima, ma la ricordo per un motivo...
Nel 98 andava in onda su MTV un programma chiamato Select, condotto da Daniele Bossari. Si poteva chiamare per richiedere la canzone che si voleva. Era l'anno della mia bocciatura, quindi ero in punizione totale, l'estate chiusa in casa peggio della galera. Condannata ai lavori forzati e senza nemmeno l'ora d'aria...e allora guardavo MTV e Bossari mi stava simpatico!
Un giorno ho chiamato e ho richiesto di vedere proprio questo video...ho parlato un po' con lui e poi ho fatto la dedica, ma mi ha detto che visto che lo avevano già mandato avrei dovuto cambiare...
Allora ho scelto un video dei miei idoli del momento...
Questo:

[video=youtube;6M6samPEMpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M6samPEMpM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CB8wTs7xA_U]http://youtu.be/CB8wTs7xA_U[/video]


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

*Nicka*

Come no! MTV Select! Bei ricordi!!


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> UUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Questa è stupidissima, ma la ricordo per un motivo...
> Nel 98 andava in onda su MTV un programma chiamato Select, condotto da Daniele Bossari. Si poteva chiamare per richiedere la canzone che si voleva. Era l'anno della mia bocciatura, quindi ero in punizione totale, l'estate chiusa in casa peggio della galera. Condannata ai lavori forzati e senza nemmeno l'ora d'aria...e allora guardavo MTV e Bossari mi stava simpatico!
> Un giorno ho chiamato e ho richiesto di vedere proprio questo video...ho parlato un po' con lui e poi ho fatto la dedica, ma mi ha detto che visto che lo avevano già mandato avrei dovuto cambiare...
> ...


Ah bé gli anni 90... pieni di canzoni stupidissime, ma restano sempre un bel ricordo!
Anche perché... in quegli anni mi mandavano a lezioni di pianoforte e praticamente passavo almeno un'ora al giorno, se non due ogni pomeriggio a esercitarmi... :unhappy:  per carità devo solo dire grazie ai miei genitori che volevano darmi un'educazione musicale... 
però ricordo che poi per reazione mettevo proprio queste canzoncine da girl band e boy band a tutto volume :mexican::sonar:
....


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah bé gli anni 90... pieni di canzoni stupidissime, ma restano sempre un bel ricordo!
> Anche perché... in quegli anni mi mandavano a lezioni di pianoforte e praticamente passavo almeno un'ora al giorno, se non due ogni pomeriggio a esercitarmi... :unhappy:  per carità devo solo dire grazie ai miei genitori che volevano darmi un'educazione musicale...
> però ricordo che poi per reazione mettevo proprio queste canzoncine da girl band e boy band a tutto volume :mexican::sonar:
> ....


Erano divertenti...adesso sono tutte venute fuori dai talent e per fare in modo che passino per roba seria le fanno pure deprimenti...non c'è praticamente nulla di divertente...
Ma forse dico così perchè sono cresciuta!


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah bé gli anni 90... pieni di canzoni stupidissime, ma restano sempre un bel ricordo!
> Anche perché... in quegli anni mi mandavano a lezioni di pianoforte e praticamente passavo almeno un'ora al giorno, se non due ogni pomeriggio a esercitarmi... :unhappy:  per carità devo solo dire grazie ai miei genitori che volevano darmi un'educazione musicale...
> però ricordo che poi per reazione mettevo proprio queste canzoncine da girl band e boy band a tutto volume :mexican::sonar:
> ....


scusa ma gli anni 90'erano gli anni dei nirvana, degli INXS, dei U2, dei pearl jam, dei REM, dei simple minds, di prince, dei Blur.Canzoni bellissime si sono sentite in quei anni.Poi canzoni stupide escono tutti gli anni
Ma in memoria rimangono quelle bellissime...come questa
[video=youtube_share;diYAc7gB-0A]http://youtu.be/diYAc7gB-0A[/video]
ovviamente son gusti e opinioni


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> scusa ma gli anni 90'erano gli anni dei nirvana, degli INXS, dei U2, dei pearl jam, dei REM, dei simple minds, di prince, dei Blur.Canzoni bellissime si sono sentite in quei anni.Poi canzoni stupide escono tutti gli anni
> Ma in memoria rimangono quelle bellissime...come questa
> ovviamente son gusti e opinioni


Sì Eratò, non volevo dire che i '90 fossero pieni _solo _di canzoni stupidotte... I 90 sono altro, hanno sfornato canzoni meravigliose di ogni genere, dal romantico al rock...
Ho tanti cantanti anch'io nel cuore, non solo per la qualità della loro musica ma anche per i ricordi che mi hanno dato 
Ad esempio questa, dei Blur [video=youtube;SSbBvKaM6sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk[/video]. 

Questa canzone venne sparata a tutto volume in un liceo tedesco con cui facemmo un gemellaggio, nel 1999. Per volere del preside .
. Un'accoglienza coi fiocchi! :up:


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì Eratò, non volevo dire che i '90 fossero pieni _solo _di canzoni stupidotte... I 90 sono altro, hanno sfornato canzoni meravigliose di ogni genere, dal romantico al rock...
> Ho tanti cantanti anch'io nel cuore, non solo per la qualità della loro musica ma anche per i ricordi che mi hanno dato
> Ad esempio questa, dei Blur [video=youtube;SSbBvKaM6sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk[/video].
> 
> ...


una delle mie preferite:up:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

Se parliamo delle boy band e affini, chiaramente non è la qualità di quello che ci hanno lasciato :mexican: ma i ricordi che mi fa piacere portare dentro. anche ricordi banali, ma comunque legati a un periodo bello e importante della mia vita.
Anni di leggerezza, per quanto non facili per tanti aspetti... Anche la mia "stupidità" di quegli anni è bello ricordare :carneval:
ari


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> scusa ma gli anni 90'erano gli anni dei nirvana, degli INXS, dei U2, dei pearl jam, dei REM, dei simple minds, di prince, dei Blur.Canzoni bellissime si sono sentite in quei anni.Poi canzoni stupide escono tutti gli anni
> Ma in memoria rimangono quelle bellissime...come questa
> [video=youtube_share;diYAc7gB-0A]http://youtu.be/diYAc7gB-0A[/video]
> ovviamente son gusti e opinioni


Ma è ovvio che negli anni 90 ci sia ben altro rispetto alle canzonette...ma è anche indubbio che a 12/13 anni possa capitare di avere delle giornate talmente imbecilli, con delle canzoni talmente cretine, che poi dopo 20 anni ti rimangono comunque nel cervello...e ti regalano ricordi di un'adolescenza che non c'è più.
I ricordi non vanno di pari passo con la qualità...e per fortuna aggiungo! 
Una canzone che mi è sempre piaciuta è Losing My Religion dei REM, l'ascoltavo, mi piaceva, la apprezzavo.
Quando qualche anno dopo, il 10 settembre del 2001, è diventata la colonna sonora di una delle serate più belle della mia vita è diventata RICORDO. E insieme a quella, messa in repeat, avevamo anche i Savage Garden...ed eventualmente racconterò un aneddoto che me li ricollega in modo indelebile alla mia adolescenza e al mio primo amore... e a quanto certe persone siano legate da uno strano filo che si chiama destino...o semplicemente conoscenza tra anime affini...

[video=youtube;xwtdhWltSIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtdhWltSIg[/video]

[video=youtube;HCm6gRHINqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCm6gRHINqA[/video]


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

*un omaggio a... Lei!*

[video=youtube;0H-jLOoz-YY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H-jLOoz-YY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se parliamo delle boy band e affini, chiaramente non è la qualità di quello che ci hanno lasciato :mexican: ma i ricordi che mi fa piacere portare dentro. anche ricordi banali, ma comunque legati a un periodo bello e importante della mia vita.
> Anni di leggerezza, per quanto non facili per tanti aspetti... Anche la mia "stupidità" di quegli anni è bello ricordare :carneval:
> ari


Diciamo che queste due mi "scioglievano" e sono in gran parte responsabili delle false aspettative create in adolescenza rispetto ai rapporti con il sesso maschile:mexican:
[video=youtube_share;N2ICtCO8TCw]http://youtu.be/N2ICtCO8TCw[/video]
[video=youtube_share;fV8vB1BB2qc]http://youtu.be/fV8vB1BB2qc[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://youtu.be/3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6hzrDeceEKc]http://youtu.be/6hzrDeceEKc[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1lyu1KKwC74]http://youtu.be/1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## Trinità (6 Settembre 2014)

Per me gl'anni novanta sono iniziati così............

[video=youtube;2Tp77uyQRe4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tp77uyQRe4[/video]


scusate ma questa me la dedico......


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2014)

Correva l'anno 1996, era l'estate dei miei 14 anni...
Andavano ancora i Jukebox, ce n'era uno proprio accanto al bar dove ogni pomeriggio andavo a prendere una coca-cola o un cornetto Algida.
C'era il campetto di basket che era usato dai gruppetti di quelli più grandi, che si vestivano da rapper, io e le mie amiche giravamo nei dintorni per guardarli da lontano...avevano 16/17 anni, ma ci parevano uomini fatti e finiti.
Lì in mezzo ogni tanto capitava anche il ragazzo di cui ero innamorata e ogni pomeriggio era di prassi andare in quel giardino per poterlo vedere anche solo di sfuggita, conscia del fatto che lui non mi avrebbe cagata di striscio!

Erano questi anni...quelli in cui ci strappavamo risate con niente...

[video=youtube;DGcQ99stvTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGcQ99stvTw[/video]

Ed erano anche gli anni in cui lasciavamo l'infanzia per l'adolescenza, in cui si cominciava a piangere per le prime cotte non corrisposte, in cui il cuore cominciava ad avere battiti che non conoscevamo...e nelle gite di fine anno si consumavano tragedie con colonne sonore simili...
_Il tempo passa per tutti lo sai, nessuno indietro lo riporterà neppure noi..._

[video=youtube;gVx2hMLuY_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVx2hMLuY_4[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2014)

1998. 


[video=youtube;JULv_VlPwQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JULv_VlPwQ4[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2014)

Per me, la discoteca anni 90 è stata questa

http://youtu.be/L0GE1pDIKCE


----------



## birba (8 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;z5Tb2fIVg70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Tb2fIVg70[/video]


----------



## aristocat (14 Settembre 2014)

1994: il primo profumo che mi hanno regalato i miei compagni al mio compleanno (13 anni) :carneval:.
Non era neanche malaccio, come fragranza!
E' che in quegli anni la serie Beverly Hills andava veramente fortissimo


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;fregObNcHC8]http://youtu.be/fregObNcHC8[/video]


Brava Sora.
Niente di più rappresentativo degli anni 90 in musica dei Nirvana e del grunge tutto :up:


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

*Freestyler - Bomfunk MC's*

[video=youtube;ymNFyxvIdaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymNFyxvIdaM[/video]


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> [video=youtube;ymNFyxvIdaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymNFyxvIdaM[/video]


PS
. un po' a cavallo tra i 2 decenni, però mi sembrava più vecchia :idea:


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Non solo per ricordare la bella canzone dei Pitura Freska, ma anche il tormentone di Piero Chiambretti... :sonar:

[video=youtube;_Ex_bYKZxc8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ex_bYKZxc8[/video]


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;L7oGdz_zEXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7oGdz_zEXg[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

1995
serata piovosa, in macchina
lei era bellissima da fare male
timida e silenziosa,
suonava questa canzone
e iniziò una storia di 4 anni...

[video=youtube;ulhoKujT2G8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulhoKujT2G8[/video]


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Ottobre 2014)

Mi avete dato due tre coltellate al cuore. gli anni '90. nel 1990 avevo 14 anni, venivo anche da un decennio gli anni '80 vissuti anche per strada, dove già a 5 6 anni dovevi saperti difendere. Sono passato da Drive in (1986) alle prime puntate di Striscia la Notizia. Da Emilio fino a passare a questi programmi e ricordi :

- I Vicini di Casa
- Mai dire Banzai
- Mai dire Goal
- Mai dire TV
- Le notti dell'Angelo
- Holly Benji
- Ken Shiro
- Rocky 4
- Italia '90
- USA 94
- Il gioco dei nove
- La morte di Cobain
- Il Grunge
- la mia cazzo di maturità nel 1995
- Il militare battaglione '97, corso AM 291 , comandi!!!!
- I Manga
- Dylan Dog
- Il Corvo
- Topolino
- I gettoni del telefono
- Le schede telefoniche
- Internet che ancora quasi non esisteva
.....
...
...

......... avrei una lista infinita sugli anni '90, ed ogni volta che ci penso non solo ho i brividi ma mi vengono gli occhi lucidi o mi metto a piangere. Perchè dai miei quasi 39 anni, ogni giorno che passa, ogni mese , ogni anno quegli anni si allontanano sempre di più e vengono seppelliti da altri continui ricordi. E via via che passa questo tempo quegli anni si perdono in un oblio di memoria e ogni qualvolta che riafforano grazie alla tecnologia non sembra essere mai passato. Ma in realtà sono 15 20 e alle volte 25 anni. Facendoti vivere il presente e il passato contemporaneamente lasciandomi una sensazione anche di malessere, perchè viaggiando con gli occhi nella memoria tutto intorno si appanna e diventa soffice, come stare dentro l'acqua di una piscina. Uno strato indefinito, un warm hole spazio temporale attorno alla tua pelle, dove il presente che tutto intorno a te che controna te stesso e il passato dentro di te ti fa capire in un miscuglio di emozioni è passato e basta. E' finito.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ......... avrei una lista infinita sugli anni '90, ed ogni volta che ci penso non solo ho i brividi ma mi vengono gli occhi lucidi o mi metto a piangere. Perchè dai miei quasi 39 anni, ogni giorno che passa, ogni mese , ogni anno quegli anni si allontanano sempre di più e vengono seppelliti da altri continui ricordi. E via via che passa questo tempo quegli anni si perdono in un oblio di memoria e ogni qualvolta che riafforano grazie alla tecnologia non sembra essere mai passato. Ma in realtà sono 15 20 e alle volte 25 anni. Facendoti vivere il presente e il passato contemporaneamente lasciandomi una sensazione anche di malessere, perchè viaggiando con gli occhi nella memoria tutto intorno si appanna e diventa soffice, come stare dentro l'acqua di una piscina. Uno strato indefinito, un warm hole spazio temporale attorno alla tua pelle, dove il presente che tutto intorno a te che controna te stesso e il passato dentro di te ti fa capire in un miscuglio di emozioni è passato e basta. E' finito.


Condivido in pieno. :applauso:
C'è da dire che la nostalgia aumenta perchè il mondo (o almeno la nostra porzione di mondo) era meno cinico, aveva una prospettiva diversa sul futuro e il Ministero della paura non esisteva ancora.


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno. :applauso:
> C'è da dire che la nostalgia aumenta perchè il mondo (o almeno la nostra porzione di mondo) era meno cinico, aveva una prospettiva diversa sul futuro e il Ministero della paura non esisteva ancora.


Sei anche tu nato negli ann
i '70? Sai che ho difficoltà a spiegare il mio mondo negli anni '80 e '90 ai ragazzi di 20 anni? Sembra quasi più semplice spiegargli il dopoguerra!
Ogni cosa che mi ricorda quei tempi. Una figurina, un programma, è sempre una botta : che giorno era? Dov'ero? Ah si era quel periodo e facevo questo.... e in pochissimo mi sento letteralmente "schiacciato" e mi sale una rabbia devastante.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;NCZuYS-9qaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCZuYS-9qaw[/video]


----------



## aristocat (9 Novembre 2014)

*Radiohead - Creep*

Beh, come dire, ormai sapete che mi piace vincere facile 

[video=youtube;XFkzRNyygfk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (9 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sei anche tu nato negli ann
> i '70? Sai che ho difficoltà a spiegare il mio mondo negli anni '80 e '90 ai ragazzi di 20 anni? Sembra quasi più semplice spiegargli il dopoguerra!
> Ogni cosa che mi ricorda quei tempi. Una figurina, un programma, è sempre una botta : che giorno era? Dov'ero? Ah si era quel periodo e facevo questo.... e in pochissimo mi sento letteralmente "schiacciato" e mi sale una rabbia devastante.


E' più facile spiegare la storia, il dopoguerra, l'anteguerra...ci sono film, libri, si studia a scuola...
Quello che erano gli anni 80 e 90 per quanto lo sembrino non sono ancora storia, sono solo "pochi" anni fa.
E' quel periodo di mezzo tra il tempo in cui non avevamo niente ed oggi, in cui abbiamo davvero troppo. E ora le cose stanno andando sempre più rapidamente, sfuggono di mano.
Ricordo quando davvero mettevo da parte i pochi spiccioli che mi davano i miei come paghetta e un giorno al mese mi rinchiudevo dentro al negozio di musica per scegliere UNA cassetta o UN cd...il cd ancora costava troppo per me, ma qualcuno sono riuscita a prenderlo. 
Oggi vai su youtube e scarichi...abbiamo accesso a qualsiasi cosa, negli anni 80/90 c'era il gusto di conquistarsi l'ascolto della musica che volevi. E mi ricordo anche i vari "se ti presto questo cd tu però mi devi prestare quello!" e così ci si passava un minimo di conoscenza musicale...
Come fanno i ventenni a capire una cosa simile? Realmente se non lo vivi non lo sai...come del resto io non so tantissime altre cose che appartengono ai miei genitori o ai miei nonni.


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2014)

Oggi mi sono svegliata molto 90's! 

[video=youtube;TlLWFa1b1Bc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlLWFa1b1Bc[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono svegliata molto 90's!
> 
> [video=youtube;TlLWFa1b1Bc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlLWFa1b1Bc[/video]


Bellissima. Ottima scelta! Alterna picchi di dolcezza a punte di aggressività improvvisa, quasi fastidiosa. È un'esperienza metafisica. Tipo caldo e freddo. Ferro e carne.


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bellissima. Ottima scelta! Alterna picchi di dolcezza a punte di aggressività improvvisa, quasi fastidiosa. È un'esperienza metafisica. Tipo caldo e freddo. Ferro e carne.


Pensa che ce l'ho da anni sulla chiavetta che ho in macchina...


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;g2N0TkfrQhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2N0TkfrQhY[/video]


----------

